# [closed] Batch Datei, Auslesen und umbenennen von Zeilen



## nieisi (4. September 2020)

[Problem gelöst]

Hallo Liebe mit User,

ich stehe aktuell vor einem Problem, was mir immer wieder die abfolge kaputt macht.
In meiner Batch datei die ich mir entworfen habe, versuche ich gerade eine txt Datei auszulesen und diese dann mit dem Wort echo in eine neue txt Datei einzupflegen.
Ich komme immer zu den ersten sieben Zeilen und dann beendet sich die Batch. Also es läuft genau sieben mal gut bis es sich zerschiest.
Mein Zeil, alle Zeilen ein Wort vorne dran zu hängen, weil das bei uns gerade massen an Daten verschoben werden und dadurch ein anderer Wert am Anfang stehen muss, der aber festgelegt ist, also kommt aus einer anderen Datei.
Bei einer # soll der eine pause anlegen und nach eingabe weiter verfahren, dass kommt aber erst in der 100. Zeile.
Die Ausgabe txt ist auch richtig aufgebaut und da steckt soweit kein Fehler, vermute ich, aber irgendwas muss ich doch übersehen haben, villeicht entdeckt da jemand noch was?

Liebe Grüße
nieisi


```
@Echo off
:controll
echo.
echo Text wird verarbeitet...
echo Dokument?
set /p DateiIm=
set LineNo=1
set /a lineno-=1
:controll1
set "A1="
for /f "tokens=*" %%d in ('more /e +%LineNo% ^< "%DateiIm%.txt"') do (
if not defined A1 set "A1=%%d"
)

echo.
echo Zeile: %A1%
echo Zeile wird geladen...
echo.
if "%A1%" == "#" goto pause
echo [WERT] %A1% >> %DateiIm%EX.txt

:sett
set /a lineno=%lineno%+1
goto controll1


:pause
pause
goto sett
```


----------

